
Visualize your Outlook meetings using Ruby and NVD3 - ejstembler
https://ejstembler.com/2014/07/visualize-outlook-meetings-using-ruby-nvd3/
======
ejstembler
I originally wrote the code back in 2014 (Ruby 1.9.3-p545), but just now got
around to blogging about it and putting the code in a repo. Better late than
never I guess.

